# Baby Asprin to conceive?



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi,

I've done lots of research into taking a 'baby asprin' in order to aid conception/implantation.

Has anyone else trialed this successfully, or, are you in the process of trailing it?? I would love to hear your experiences.

I've just had my first cycle after taking asprin for one month, my bleed was heavier but still no pregnancy. I also had horrific period pains and felt very unwell for a few days. 

TIA x


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Tinky

Just wanted to add a word of caution, although many women are prescribed asprin during treatment and pregnancy others are advised against it.  As with all medication it should only be taken on advice from a medical professional who is aware of your personal history.

Dory
Xx


----------

